# Adjustable Flattening Sled



## Horus (Apr 23, 2019)

The concept was to build a router plane system that would not consume valuable floor space when not in use, would be adjustable to used on virtually any size material and provide flexibility to reconfigure the system for specific uses. One of the uses I envision is milling naturally curved stock for chair rockers.

The overall length of the full system set up requires a lot of space to work on long stock. I have this designed to allow assembly of only half of the unit, making working with smaller projects like checker boards, cutting boards, etc. a bit less cumbersome. Also, after working with the 2' long threaded rods, I realized I won't want to spend 5 minutes spinning wing nuts into position for low profile work - and then to back them off for disassembly. One nice aspect of this set up is that you can have a variety of riser rod lengths for very little money.


----------



## Unknowncraftsman (Jun 23, 2013)

Looks like you've found a good way to square up firewood. 
Ducking for cover now.

Good Luck with your invention.


----------



## Horus (Apr 23, 2019)

> Looks like you've found a good way to square up firewood.
> Ducking for cover now.
> 
> Good Luck with your invention.
> ...


Ha! That's more accurate than you know…
I frequently pull logs out of my firewood pile to play with and when I need only short boards.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> Looks like you've found a good way to square up firewood.
> Ducking for cover now.
> 
> Good Luck with your invention.
> ...


I guess if you removed enough material you'd be left with a board.

BTW, that's not a router plane. It's more commonly referred to as a sled. This is a router plane:


----------



## Unknowncraftsman (Jun 23, 2013)

> Looks like you've found a good way to square up firewood.
> Ducking for cover now.
> 
> Good Luck with your invention.
> ...


I completely understand. I also like to mill wood for the simple pleasure of cutting wood.


----------



## Horus (Apr 23, 2019)

> Looks like you've found a good way to square up firewood.
> Ducking for cover now.
> 
> Good Luck with your invention.
> ...


You are correct. It's technically not a router plane. 
This can be used for beam making and prep for bandsaw slabbing etc. Also, some things are too deep for a thickness planer.


----------

